# Replace Heavy Whipping Cream With FF 1/2 & 1/2?



## AnnieDrews (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anyone successfully replaced heavy whipping cream in a recipe (soup in this case) with fat free half-and-half? I'm just wondering if it would change it too much or ruin it.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2011)

I honestly don't know, but I would think it would be way different.  Maybe if you replaced it with regular half & half it would be ok? It would have more fat than the other half & half, but a lot less than heavy whipping cream.  It would still be thinner though, I would think.  But, as I said, I don't know that from experience.  Hopefully someone who has tried it will respond.

Barbara


----------



## msmofet (Jan 13, 2011)

I _*always*_ use Fat free 1/2 & 1/2 instead of heavy cream for cream soups, white sauces (mac and cheese sauce, garlic bechamel sauce etc) and alfredo sauce. I only have heavy cream when I want fresh whipped cream. I always have 1/2 & 1/2 in the house for coffee, tea, mashed taters etc


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2011)

That's good to know!  That is why I specified that I didn't have experience with it.  Definitely worth trying then.  

Barbara


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, MsMofet!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 13, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> Thanks, MsMofet!


 You're welcome.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 14, 2011)

I've also used the FF half and half in soups, gravies, sauces etc.  No discernible difference in my experience.  It's a great way to cut back on the fat intake.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, Jabbur! Think I am going to try to sneak it in next time.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 14, 2011)

I do it all the time! Just don't try to whip it. That doesn't work even with cream of tartar. I tried it two days ago!


----------



## violettedawn (Jan 14, 2011)

I write a cooking article for a mag. and last year I actually wrote an article on resolutions and not giving up comfort food. I wrote up a recipe for butternut squash soup and it comes out great with ff half and half! imagine creamy butternut squash soup, with NO guilt...mmmm....although I do believe it is a bit sweeter than the real stuff! ciao!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 14, 2011)

violettedawn said:


> I write a cooking article for a mag. and last year I actually wrote an article on resolutions and not giving up comfort food. I wrote up a recipe for butternut squash soup and it comes out great with ff half and half! imagine creamy butternut squash soup, with NO guilt...mmmm....although I do believe it is a bit sweeter than the real stuff! ciao!


 
YEs.  I dont like the corn syrup and other junk they put into it.


----------

